# Sargent 107 Block Plane Gloat



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I found this Sargent block plane in an antique store for $10.80.



















I think it is a Sargent 107 block plane type 3. It measures about 7.5" long and the cutter is a bit larger than 1 5/8" The throat is 1.75" wide.

The blade has the oval Sargent logo (1902-1909)










The lever cap has the turn-wheel mechanism.










Not really sure what purpose the shark fin bit at the heel plays. Needs a bit of sharpening and touch up, but otherwise, a great find.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It looks in perfect shape.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice find Vincent! I have found this to be a very useful user plane in the shop.

My Type2 w/Type1 blade was from FleaBay sometime ago, as part of a #418 purchase. I refurbed the #107 and found the adjusting screw to be stripped on the end threads. A quick fix put it back in service. All I did was add a nylon spacer from HD, to lift the screw causing it to screw in deeper and bite where there were still good threads. Simple and effective fix. Oh yeah, also turned a new knob for it.




























Having typed all the above about fixing the the adjuster, I looked closer at your find and noticed that yours looks to already be modified/fixed with a drilled and tapped screw. I actually think your "fixed" version looks better and is less noticeable than mine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike and Don, Thanks for the comments. I would not have guessed that the turn-wheel had been modified. I have seen a few 107s on Ebay and they do not all have that shark fin detail on the back. Do either of you know if that was a late addition to the body and why it was added?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

According to David Heckel, the shark Finn was a type 3 or 4. The book is a little vague so its after 1900 to mid 1940s??


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I stand corrected. Oops… Sorry Don *;-)*

Mine is a Type3 with the shark fin tail, though w/Type1 Blade.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I didn't catch that Mike. You could have snuck that one through!


----------

